# New to La Grande



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

Been posting for awhile here, but recently moved from Bend to La Grande and looking for new folks in the community to raft with! We’re a family of 3 with a daughter who is 13. Just came back from our second San Juan trip and raft about 14-20 days a year. Day trips, multi-days, paddle rafts, ik’s, oar rigs we do it all; and have a lot of fun while we do it


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Love the Gay Pride umbrella and the cinnamon rolls.. Makes me wish I was in the PNW


----------



## TRoyer (Nov 6, 2020)

Welcome to the LG!

My girlfriend & I are always looking to expand our crew of people willing to get out in the woods or on the water with. After playing the borrow/rent/passenger game for years we decided to go all in. Last fall we picked up a 15' Zephyr & spent the winter getting our kit dialed in for multi day trips. We've been out a handful of times & have plans for more days on the river this summer & into the fall.
Feel free to reach out. Again, welcome to The Big.


----------



## Contor (Sep 10, 2018)

Norcalcoastie, Your just over the hill. We are in Pendleton. Your in a good spot for Hells and the Grande Ronde. Payette and Lochsa aren’t too far. Cheers


----------

